
The Story of Captain Midnight (2000) - r-w
http://web.archive.org/web/20070128101239/http://www.signaltonoise.net/library/captmidn.htm
======
r-w
Found this while Wikipedia-ing the history of HBO. Ended up learning some
interesting stuff about satellite broadcasts and the history of TV service
payment models—arbitrary, I know, but enlightening nonetheless. Enjoy!

------
meatsock
here's the video. the fun starts at 1:50
[https://youtu.be/lbruOe6Yii0](https://youtu.be/lbruOe6Yii0) here is the max
headroom incident on wttw in 1987
[https://youtu.be/tWdgAMYjYSs](https://youtu.be/tWdgAMYjYSs)

